# new sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

no gold colors :O


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Looks pimp. Maybe the text is slightly hard to read but it should be fine.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was experimenting with the text a bit.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, some of your sigs are so damn simple, but so damn good.

For me, it's just so hard to do simple.


----------

